# Custom shimano reel knobs



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Would anyone know where to find some aftermarket/custom handle knobs for some higher end shimano reels? My factory rubber knobs have desintegrated i think from oiling the reel. Maybe some woodgrain knobs or some lightweight aluminum knobs.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. My rubber knobs have started to turn sticky and come apart. I'm looking at some aluminum ones but haven't found what I want yet.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Jiggingworld.com has some 
Ebay

or go to 360tuna.com; there is a guy on there that is milling some awesome woodgrain knobs for stellas.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats exactly what i need them for. $500 reels and the rubber knobs rot. All of them. For $500 they should come with woodgrain/space age material and do things I cant mention on this forum.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Have them made out of delrin. Do you have a handle with an old knob on it? I would like to try to make some. I have some delrin here. Bored with this windy weather.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Studio Ocean Mark - makes aftermarket spools, knobs, drags; for all kinds of high end gear


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*knobs*

ebay


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I put these on a bunch of my reels and love them. *


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Anybody in town carry a selection of knobs? Don't need anything fancy.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

*knobs*

Rod N Reel Depot has a few on the shelves. Give him a call at 850 458 0428


----------

